# عاوزة السنارة تغمز..ادخلى وانا اقولك تعملى اية



## بنت فبساوية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

علشان السناره تغمز




للكاتبة/ أمل محمود 

مقدمة

علشان السنارة تغمز كتاب حطيت فيه خلاصة تجاربي وخبرتي كإنسانة أو ككاتبة متخصصة في العلاقات الإنسانية ولإن كل يوم بيجيلي مشاكل من بنات كتير كل مشكلتهم إنهم مش عارفين يتعاملوا ازاي أو مش عارفين ياخدوا لاحق ولاباطال مع الرجالة قررت أكتب الكتاب دا عشان يدي كل بنت خبرة ويوفر عليها 10000 تجربة عاطفية على الأقل
الكتاب دا عبارة عن قوانين لازم كل بنت تعمل بيها لو عايزة تلاقيلها حوت درفيل أو حتى قرموط يشبك في سنارتها ولازم كل ست تطبقها في حياتها الزوجية لو عايزة تعيش سعيدة 

أمل محمود
ويلا بينا نشوفـ صفحات الكتاب ( صفحه صفحه ) ..

(1)
أول وأهم نقطة لازم تعرفي إن انتي كائن فريد من نوعه 
ملكة متوجة نجمة في السما 
علشان يوصل لك لازم يتعب أوي أوي أوي
(وإلا يرّوح بيتهم)
آه انتي اللي بترمي السنارة وتصطادي
لكن هو لازم يقطع نفسه علشان يلقط الطعم ..

(2)
"حبي نفسك"
لإنك لو حبيتيها هتخليها الأجمل و الأصلح و الأحسن
والأذكى والأشطر والأجدع
وبالتالي كل الناس حتحبها
وسمكك حيكتر .. 

(3)
بصي في المراية 
قومي بصي في المراية 
لو اللي انتي شايفاه عاجببك يبقى حيعجب الناس
خللي بالك الناس بتشوفك 
بعنيكي انتي

(4)
لو اللي انتي شيفاه مش عاجبك
يبأه لازم تغيريه تخسي .. تتخني تغيري قصة شعرك
طريقة حجابك .. ستايل لبسك
والهدف هنا مش التغيير في حد ذاته
لكن التغيير علشان انتي تعجبي نفسك
وبالتالي ثقتك في نفسك تزيد 

(5)
لو بتقعدي مع الناس مكسوفة ومش لاقية حاجة تقوليها
يبأة دا معناه إنك لازم تقري 
تتفرجي على برامج مفيدة في التلفزيون
تتابعي الأحداث المهمة
عصر الست أمينة راح بلا رجعة ودلوقتي عصر المعلومات والفضاء
أبوس ايدك سايري العصر 

(6)
الإنسان بيتعود على الشكل بسرعة 
يعني لو انتي هيفاء وهبي
لكن بتقعدي قدامه بتتقلبي أبو الهول
وبتبئي باردة يبأه كم خروجة وابأه سلملي على جوزك يا اسماعيل بيه
هو مش محتاج أنتيكة محتاج انسانة
يعني لو كان شكلك عادي جدا
لكن شخصيتك دافية وجذابة
هيشوفك مارلين مونرو 

(7)
أنوثتك مش نابعة من تضاريس جسمك
أنوثتك نابعة من ذكائك العاطفي
ورقتك في الرد وحنيتك في التعامل
وتعاطفك الحقيقي وقت اللزوم
وكلامك الحلو اللي يلمس القلب
كل دا اللي بيكون سحرك الخاص وأنوثتك الطاغية
يعني الأنوثة شخصية مش هز كتاف 

(8)
لو في أي عيب انتي شيفاه في وشك
ومخليكي مش بتعرفي تبصي في عينيه
يبأه يا تعملي عملية تجميل 
يا تتعلمي ازاي تخبي العيب دا بالمكياج
يا تتصالحي مع نفسك
وتعرفي ان وشوش الناس كلها عيوب
بمافيهم وشه
فلا تعايرني ولا اعايرك الهم طايلني وطايلك

(9)
لازم تهتمي جدا بريحتك
ودايما تاخدي دش وتحطي مزيل عرق
أو شبه قبل ما تفكري تقابلي حد علشان مايطلعش يجري منك
أو ترتبطي في ذهنه بريحه وحشة
وده مش في مصلحتك تماما
مفيش داعي لو جه المرة اللي بعدها تلاقيه حاطت مشبك في مناخيره

(10)
لازم تهتمي بنضافتك عموما مفيش داعي لحواجب الخط خليل الخط
وشنب مستر إكس ودقن الجدي
وإيدين ورجلين نسخة طبق الأصل من ايديه ورجليه
فاهماني طبعا ومتعمليش عم العبيط

(11)
لغة العيون مهمة جدا 
وسكة داري العيون داريها 
السحر باين فيها
حقيقية لأن العين مراية النفس
ولو النفس حلوة بتبان في النظرة
ولو النفس وحشة
يبقى تنسي سكة العيون دي خااااااااااااااااااالص

(12)
مش أي نظرة عين توقع 
ده فن في بنات بتتقنه بالفطرة
وفي بنات بتبص بسذاجة 
أجمد نظرة هي والوش نازل شوية 
والعين بتبص في عين اللي أدامها مباشرة 
مع ابتسامة خفيفة وإوعي تتكسفي وتبصي في الأرض 
حتديله انطباع إنك مش واثقة من نفسك
وهتفضلي في خانة الأخت العزيزة ! 

(13)
سمعتك هي رأسمالك
ولازم تحافظي عليها في أي مكان
الدنيا صغيرة وكله بيتعرف مهما حاولتي تخبي 
بتطفش السمك النضيف والريح الوحشة
قصة مادي و"النظارة السوداء"
مجرد قصة ومش ديما بيطلع "أحمد مظهر" 
اللي بينتشل من الضياع 
لأ ده عادة اللي بيطلع هو توفيق الدقن
وأحلى من الشرف مفيش يا آه يا آه !! 

(14)
"وعشق الروح ملوش آخر لكن عشق الجسد فاني"
يعني ركزي أوي على الروح دي والشخصية اللي لازم تتعبي أوي 
سواء في اختيارها أو في :
تكوينها وتنميتها وتنصيحها
وتثقيفها وتنقيتها وجهادها
وتقويمها و...... 
عندك وقت أكمل ؟؟ 

(15)
النجوم دايما هي اللي بتبان
وتبأه محط أنظار الجميع 
لو بتدرسي لازم تبقي الأولى 
لو بتشتغلي لازم تبئي متفوقة في شغلك
لو بتلعبي رياضة لازم تاخدي جوايز 
كده تضمنى إنك حتكوني حلم حياة كل الرجالة حواليكي
ومحور اهتمامهم
واختاري انتي براحتك بأه .. 

(16)
لازم تختاري واحد تكون بينك وبينه اهتمامات مشتركة
علشان هو ده مفتاح العلاقة الناجحة 
وافتكري القصة المشهورة اللي مالية الأفلام والمسلسلات 
الزوج اللي سايب الست في البيت
ومنبهر جدا بزميلته في الشغل
واللي ساعات بيتجوزها على مراته 
لانها فاهماه وبتشاركه اهتماماته 

(17)
لو مافيش اهتمامات مشتركة وهو عاجبك
يبأه تخلقيها مش عايزاه ؟؟ يبأه لازم تتعبى 
يعنى مثلا لو بيحب السينما يبأه تقري في تاريخ السينما
وابهريه بمعلوماتك وثقافتك 
لو بيحب العلم اتحولي لدودة كتب علشان تجاريه
بيحب الموسيقى اسمعي
بيحب المخدرات اطلبي له البوليس 


(18)
لو ما عندوش اهتمامات أصلا يبأه منصحكيش تماما
مش معقول حتتجوزي ورقة بيضة مملة
عرضة لإن أي حد ممكن يشخبط عليها
أو يكتب عليها حجات تودي في داهية
الا إذا كنتي انتي كمان ما عندكيش اهتمامات
وصباح الناس اللي عايشين على وش الفتة

(19)
انتي كمان لازم يكون عندك شغلك
ولو بسيط واهتمامات ولو بسيطة 
وانصحك انك ترمي سنارتك في مجال اهتماماتك
كده فرصتك حتكون أكبر في إنك تلاقيه وتلفتي نظره
وافتكري : ان الطيور على أشكالها تقع
فخليكي طير متاز ومميز 

(20)
المعرفة سلاح
لازم تكوني مثقفة وملمة بمواضيع كتير
بحيث انه يلاقي نفسه قاعد مع معجزة
بتفهم في كل حاجة وبتتكلم في كل حاجة
مش واحدة هايفة وكلامها فارغ
أو عالمة بتتكلم في موضوع واحد بس
كده حيزهق منك ولو حصل واتجوزك
هو شهر وهيطير مع اصحابه بره البيت 

(21)و (22)
لازم تعتزي بكل انجازاتك 
كمان لازم تقدري انجازاته جدا وتشجعيه على التقدم
في حياته على جميع المستويات سواء دراسة أو شغل
أو حتى في علاقاته الاجتماعية
يعني ما تبقيش طيشة زيك زي قلتها
ولازم تصطادي اللي بيقوم بنفس الدور ده معاكي
مش اللي يجيبك ورا .

(23)
مثقفة غنية مشهورة واصلة
المهم ما تكونيش غاوية منظرة
وقاعدة تتنطتي عليه بمعلوماتك
وفلوسك أو بالمعجبين وعلاقاتك
صدقيني شكلك بيبأه وحش أوي
وبيحس علطول إن عندك نقص
أو بيخاف من المستوى وبيطفش
لو انتي من النوع دا .... اتعالجي

(24)
الأبراج في بداية العلاقة مهمة جدا
لازم تذاكري صفات الأبراج
ده علم وصدقيني الشخصيات بتكرر
ومعرفتك ببرجه هتوفر عليكي كتير أوي
وهتخليكي تعرفي حجات كتير عنه
من غير ما تتعبي أو تسأليه
لكن ده ما يمنعش لكل قاعدة شواذ!

(25)
اتمرني شوية على معرفة ابراج الناس
وانتي تقدري تعرفي برجه من طريقته
ومن غير ما تسأليه وبالتالي
لو قلتي له انت برجك كذا وطلع صح
هيتكوم منك 
طلع غلط ..... قولي له "غريبة مع انك تدي البرج ده"
هيقولك "شمعنى"
تروحي قايلة له أي صفتين حلوين
هيفرح بنفسه ويتكوم برضه ويعديها 

(26)
عرفتي برجه ؟ حلو أوي
ابتدي في الأزرق وعيشي دور شندي الفلكي
ورصيله صفات البرج واللي عادة بتطلع صح
هيتثبت وهيطلب منك تقولي كمان
خشي بتقلك وابعدي عن العيوب
وركزي في المميزات
كده هيحس بنفسه أوي وبإنه شفاف قدامك
وبإنك جامدة مووت وهيدمن الكلام معاك

(27)
الصفات الحلوة هتشبع غروره
وتخليه يحس أنك مميزة عن كل الناس
لأنك انتي اللي قدرتي تشوفي حقيقته الجميلة اللي الناس مش مقدراها
وحقيقته دي ممكن تكون موجودة في دماغه هو بس
يعني خلي بالك وماتصدقيش انتي كمان
انها حقيقته فعلا الا لما يثبتهالك
دية أصول اللعبة يا حلوة!!

(28)
لازم يحس انك عندك لا مبالاة من ناحية الرجالة ولو جه كلام عن الارتباط
ولي له "انا ما بفكرش في الموضوع ده دلوقتي " حتى لو انتي هتفطسي
كده حتخليه ينتحر علشان يقنعك بالعكس
وهيبتدي هو اللي يقرا عن برجك
وصلتي للنقطة دي ؟؟
يبقى ادعيلي بأه

(29)
لازم تقري عن الإتيكيت
وتتعلمي الذوق لإن قلة الذوق بتطفش
يعني "شكرا" "لو سمحت""آسفة" وقت اللزوم
مش "هاتيا مدهول" و"اتفلق" "ووريني عرض قفاك"
والكبسات اللي قلبك يحبها 
الا اذا كان هو كمان قليل الذوق
هيبأه ساعتها ماجمع الا وفق 

(30)
لازم تحترميه علشان يحترمك
ولو هو طوّل لسانه أو مد ايده عليكي
بتهريج يبقأه تحرجيه بذوق
وتوقفيه عند حده
الاحترام أساس أي علاقة سوية والراجل بيتشد أوي للبنت اللي
بتفرض عليه احترامها
إلاإذا كان هُزء 
ساعتها تديله أحلى شلوت ويتوكل 

(31)
لغة الجسد علم مهم جدا لازم تعرفيه
علشان تقدري تقري اللي قدامك
حتى وهو ساكت
فتفهمي من حركاته إن كان زهقان , بيكدب , عجباه
كله بيبان من حركاته ونظراته وطريقة قعدته
وبالتالي تعرفي تتصرفي صح 
وفي نفس الوقت علشان تعرفي تدي لغة الجسد صح واللي توصلي بيها
الرسالة اللي انتي عايزة توصليها

(32)
التمثيل عدو أي علاقة ناجحة
هتمثلي دلوقتي طب وكمان سنتين ؟؟
اتعاملي على طبيعتك واتكلمي بصراحة
ده انتي ان كان عاجبه ولو مش عاجبه يضرب راسه في اجدعها حيط
هي دي الثقة بالنفس اللي هتخليه يجري وراكي
يبأه مش حابب شخصيتك الحقيقية 
"طز فيه" مالوش في الطيب نصيب

(33)
في البداية الراجل بيحب يتكلم أكتر
عشان يعرفك بنفسه ويتمنظر شوية 
بالنسبة له انتي بنت زي أي بنت
مشدود ليكي شوية مش أكتر
دورك انتي بأه انك تخليه ينسى نفسه "شوية"
ويبتدي يسألك عنك
ولو مسألش يبقى ما تلعبيش دور المراية 
لإن الأخ ده مش بيشوف في اللي قدامه
غير نفسه .....ارمي السنارة تاني

(34)
اسمعي مشكله في البداية بحدود
ومن باب المشاركة والتعاطف
لكن تعيشي في دور السبع رجالة
وتنتحري علشان تساعديه حتتحطي في بند الصديقة الجدعة مش أكتر
أو العلاقة حتتبني على اكتافك انتي 
وهيتعود على انك انتي اللي بتحلي
وينام لك في الخط

(35)
الراجل بيحب يحس دايما انه سيد الموقف
فلمايشتكي اديله ابتسامة حلوة وجملة 
"انا واثقة انك هتعرف تحل الموقف ده وانا موجودة لوفي حاجة أقدر اعملها
ياريت ماتترددش في انك تقولي" 
كده هيحس انك شايفاه عنتر زمانه
وفي نفس الوقت واقفة جنبه
ولو كان نصاب داخل راسم على فلوس
هيعرف ان مافيش امل فيكي فيخلع
من غير مايئذيكي ... خليكي ناصحة

(36)
ماترميش السنارة أبدا وانتي متوقعة ان يطلع لك السمكة اللي في بقها خاتم ذهب
لكن ياريت تتوقعي ان اللي هيطلع فردة الجزمة
إلى أن يثبت العكس لإن التوقعات العالية هتصيبك بالإحباط وتخليكي ممكن تخسري
سمكة"بساريا" طيبة وبتحبك فتطلع لك الجزمة بعد كده
أوتخليكي تصبغي اللي قدامك بخيالك
وباللي تتمنيه فماتشفيش الحقيقة
غيربعد خراب مالطة !!

(37)
ركزي في البداية على انك تكوني
"Good company"
يعني صحبة كويسة بلاش نكد بلاش الرخامة بلاش تحاولي تزنقيه
علشان تطلعي منه كلام حلو أوطلب للارتباط بالعافية
ونظام "أصل جاي لي عريس"
والسكة دي قديمة أوي وكل الرجالة عارفينها دلوقتي
فهيقولك ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق!

(38)
ماتقعديش دايما واكلة سد الحنك
وعايشة عبارة عن ودن بتسمع وبس
كده هيعتبرك أخت عزيزة مش أكتر
لازم تكوني حتى في صمتك بتتكلمي
لغة عنيكي وعضلات وشك مهمة جدا ولازم تكون مناسبة للي بتسمعيه
عشان ما يعتقدش انك هبلة !!
وبرضه ماتبئيش مملة وراديو واتفتح وهاتك يارغي على دماغه
كده مرتين بالكتير وهيطفش!!

(39)
اعرفي امتى تسمعي وامتى تتكلمي
يعني لما يحب يحكي اسمعي
ولما يخلص خدي انتي المبادرة
واتكلمي في موضوع يشده أكتر المواضيع اللي بتشد الرجالة
السياسة , الكورة , الدين ومجال شغلهم
ولازم تنوعي في تون وطبقة صوتك 
الكلام بنفس الوتيرة شيء ممل وهتلاقيه نام منك 

(40)
ياريت تختاري الحاجات اللي تتحكي
خاصة في البداية وهو لسة مش عارفك
يعني بلاش مغامراتك في البسين و البنطلون اللي اتقطع في حفلة الجامعة
وال100 ولد اللي كانوا عايزين يصاحبوكي
وبابا ضرب ماما مبارح
خلي مواضيعك كلها تبين له إنك انسانة مميزة مش ممزقة

(41)
الله لو كل مرة يشوفك مختلفة عن المرة اللي قبلها
يعني أي تغيير في طريقة لبسك شعرك 
كده هيفتكر إعلان كامه بتاع "وها أنتي إمرأة جديدة كل يوم "
ويحس انه كسب 10 ستات في بعض
لوفي أكتر البحر يحب الزيادة وصباح النيو لوك! 

(42)
البنات عادة بتستخدم ايديها وهي بتتكلم 
وممكن جدا تلمس اللي أودامها عادي
وتهزر بايديها عادي برضه خليكي انتي مختلفة
لإن الراجل ساعات بيفهم ده غلط وبيعتقد انك سهلة ومتاحة للجميع
وبالتالي هيحطك إطار انتي مش هتحبيه وتبتدي ايديه تسرح
والرجالة يختي مابتسدق ههههههه 

(43)
الاهتمام هو سر نجاح أي شيء الا في رمي السنارة
يعني لازم تباني مش مهتمة تماما لإن ده بيستفز
أي راجل ويخليه يعمل لك قرد علشان تهتمي
ولما بيبان انك ليكي العالم بتاعك اللي واخد اهتمامك
بيبتدي القرد يتنطط علشان ياخد
هو اهتمامك أو حتى يبأه جزء من العاالم ده 

(44)
أول خروجة خليه هو اللي يقترح المكان
لإن المفروض ان هو اللي يعزم
فخليه يختار المكان اللي يناسب
امكانياته واللي في جيبه

(45)
مفروض تعرضي انك تدفعي في أول خروجة
والمفروض انه يرفض
لو عمل غير كده في مجتمعنا الشرقي ده
يبأه تعرفي انه حاجة من اتنين
يا اما بخيل وبراشوت , يا اما بيطفشك 
وفي الحالتين مدة معرفتك بيه لازم ما تتعداش الساعتين
اللي انتي دفعتي تمنهم!

(46)
لو عايشة في دور اللي معتمدة على نفسها 
وسكة البنت زي الولد ماهيش كمالة عدد 
ودفعتي أول مرة يبأه اعرفي ياحبيبتي
ان انتي اللي هتفضلي تدفعي بعد كده علطول
واللي يلاقي الدلع وما يتدلعش
يبأه حرام عليه 

(47)
رايحة تقابليه لأول مرة ده مش معناه انك تتحولي لعروسة مولد
خليكي شيك ومتحفظة في لبسك انتي لس مش عارفاه
لايتحرش بيكي تبقى مصيبة 
وكمان علشان ماتديش انطباع مش كويس
حقيقة مؤكدة : احنا لسه في مجتمع شرقي
وبلاش التلاتة كيلو ماكياج لإن الماكياج
لتصليح عيوب الوش أو تجميله بهدوء
انتي مش رايحة تصوري فيديو كليب 

(48)
بلاش تحسي ان أول مقابلة صعبة قوي
وتبئي مرعوبة ومتوترة لازم تعرفي تسيطري على نفسك
وتاخدي الموضوع ببساطة علشان متعكيش في الكلام
وتضحكي بعصبية وتباني هربانة م العباسية 

(49)
لازم تحطي في دماغك
ان هو اللي محل اختبار مش انتي
وهو اللي يبوس ايده شعر ودقن (على رأي اللمبي) 
لوعجبك ووافقتي عليه كده خيوط اللعبة هتبأه في ايدك من أولها
والاحساس ده حيوصله وهو اللي هيتوتر ويروّح يدعي
ويقول "يارب أكون عجبتها"

(50)
أول مقابلة لازم تحافظي على توازنك
يعني لا تهريج زيادة وتعيشي في دور الأراجوز
ولا أتامه وبحلقة فيه
كأنك بتتفرجي على حيوان خرافي بشنب
كوني نفسك ببساطة وحذر
معادلة صعبة لكن مش مستحيلة

(51)
مش من أول خروجة تثقي فيه
حتى لو كان سيماهم في وجوههم 
يعني مفيش داعي تقولي له حجات
انتي شايفاها أسرار حياتك
وممكن تندمي عليها بعد كده
خاصة "لو طلع ندل"
ده مش معاد مع "د.خشبة"
رئيس قسم الأمراض النفسية و العصبية
هه ؟؟ إوزني كده!!

(52)
لو لاقيتيه تنك ومديكي الوش الجبس
ومشغل في الخلفية أغنية
"يا واد يا تقيل"
يبأه تتنكي عليه أكتر
وتشغلي له في الخلفية "هو انت تطول ؟" لإنك لو شغلتي "انت عمري"
هيشغل لك "هش هش يا ديك "

(53)
وياريت تحرميه في أول خروجة من النميمة على زمايلك
والشتيمة في صاحبتك اللي بتغير منك
وجارتك اللي ربنا فتح عليها وجابت توكتوك كده ممكن يفهمك غلط
ويحس انه قاعد مع "قاسم السماوي"
لكن لو انتي هذا الرجل فعلا
يبأه ماتحرميهوش م الحقيقة
لإنه هيعرفها هيعرفها 

(54)
في أول خروجة
لازم تركزي على جوانبك الإيجابية
وفي كلامك تحسسيه بمميزاتك
بطريقة غير مباشرة وابعدي عن سكة الإعلانات
بتاعت "أنا أحسن وحدة في الدنيا"
"ويا ناس يا شر كفاية قر"
و "يخرب بيت جمالي .. أجنن"
والسكة السودة دي

(55)
لو في أول خروجة سألتيه :
مرتبك كام ؟
عندك شقة ؟
عندك أملاك ؟
عندك عربية ؟
يبأه اضمني إنك مش هتشوفي وشه تاني 

(56)
بلاش في أول خروجة تنزلي عليه
بسيل الأسئلة اللي هتفطسي وتعرفي اجابتها مرة وحدة
وحدة وحدة على الراجل علشان ما يحسش انه قاعد على كرسي الاعتراف
أودام وكيل النيابة وفجأة بقدرة قادر يترسم على وشك شنب يرعب شنبه

(57)
من أول خروجة لازم يحس انك أمينة
اوعي تكدبي عليه في أي معلومة
الثقة بتتبني في أول خروجة
ولو ارتاحلك وحس بأمان معاكي 
يبأه السنارة ممكن تغمز ياجميل
لأن الثقة والراحة هما حجر الأساس في أي علاقة ناجحة
أما بالنسبة للصندوق الأسود
انتي مش مطالبة بنشر محتوياته 

(58)
أول خروجة ماتدلقيش معلومات عنك
اكتفي بالمانشيتات العريضة
وخلي التفاصيل داخل العدد
شيء من الغموض
بيشد اللي قدامك
ويخليه عايز يقابلك تاني وتالت و1000
علشان يعرفك أكتر و أكتر

(59)
أول خروجة هو عايز يعرفك
حاولي تبروزي نفسك صح
وتخلي صورة أهلك حلوة
ولازم تعتزي بأهلك مهما ان كانوا
لأن اللي بيشتم في أهله
بيدي انطباع زي الزفت للي قدامه
وكل الشعب المصري عارف ان "اللي مالوش خير في أهله مالوش خير في حد"

(60)
اوعي في اول خروجة تشدي فنجان الشاي بتاعه
عشان تحطيله السكر وسهوكة البنات دي
كده هيكش منك
وهيحس انك عايزة تدبسيه وعايشة في دور المدام
هيقول في عقل باله "آه من أولها كده ؟"
ويمكن يطلع بيشربه من غير سكر 
ماتحرجيش نفسك يا قطة

(61)
خفة الدم مطلوبة لكن الاستظراف بلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالاش
يعني تتريقي عليه على طريقة كلامه , لدغته
شكله , لبسه , أصحابه
ده هيخليه يبهدلك تريقة وأول مايسيبك ويمشي هيشتري قلم أحمــر
ويعمل عليكي أكبر علامة× 

(62)
في أول خروجة لا تاكلي شوكولاتة قبل ماتقابليه ولا وانتي معاه
لإن الشيكولاته بتساعد المخ على انه يفرز مادة الدوبامين والعلماء
أثبتوا ان الفارة لما تتحقن بالمادة دي في وجود فــار أودامها بتحبه وبتطلعه
بعد كده من وسط 100 فار فلو عايزة السنارة تغمز أكليه هو الشيكولاته 

(63)
مش من أول خروجة تطلبي عشا
يعني عصير ممكن أو أي مشروبات
(بعيدا عن الكاكاو والتشوكليت كيك )
لكن تجوعي أسبوع وتروحي تديها هيخاف تاكليه بعد كدا

(64)
معظم البنات بيجيلها عسر بلع في أول خروجة
وبتحس ان أكيد كل الناس بما فيهم هو حيسمع صوت بلعها
وبالتالي ما بترضاش تشرب اللي طلبته 
ده لو طلبت حاجة أصلا
لو ما طلبتيش أو ماشربتيش هيفهم حالتك ويستروش نفسه و...
اشربي محدش هيسمع أي حاجة

(65)
اوعي تطلبي نمرة تلفونه أبدا
لازم هو اللي يحاول يديهالك
ويتعب علشان يديهالك
"دي البداية اللي على مية بيضا" 

(66)
بعد أول مقابلة لو ماكلمكيش
اديله يومين بالكتير وامسحي نمرته
عشان ماتضعفيش وتتكلمي انتي 
وتبأه خيبتك تقيلة
الراجل ساعات مابيتكلمش عشان
يشوف رد فعلك مش أكتر
وريله انك تنكة موووووت
ومش حطاه في دماغك أصلا 

(67)
لما الراجل هو اللي بيتكلم 
ده معناه ان "الكليك" الأولاني حصل
لو ماتكلمش يبأه ما حصلش
لو انتي تكلمتي ده معناه ان انتي اللي عايزة تعرفيه
وبتحطي نفسك لقمة سهلة بين سنانه
كده هيبيع ويشتري فيكي
واحتمال ينفض ومايردش أصلا

ويبأه منظرك وححححححححححححححححححححش 

(68)
ساعات هو بيكون طاووس وواثق
ان زيك زي غيرك وأكيد هتتكلمي
ده التطور الطبيعي للحاجة الساقعة 
فلما مابتتكلميش انتي كده تكلمتي فعلا
وقلتي له " لأ فتح ياحبيبي مش أي أي ولا زي زي ولا كل قط يتقاله يا مشمش"
وده المطلوب

(69)
على فكــرة !
رسالة الموبايل زيها زي المكالمة
والايميل والفيس بوك
والحمام الزاجل وأي وسيلة اتصال مرفوووووووضة
هو اللي لازم ياخد الخطوة الأولى
سامعــاني ؟؟!!

(70)
حصل وكلمك ياريت مايلاقيش فرح
في التلفون واللي هو ناقص ترقعيله زغروتة لأ خاالص
عايزاكي البت الكول التنكة موت
المكالمة دي شيء عادي ومتوقع
ايه الجديد يا ماما ؟ ده سحرك المعتاد!
وفي نفس الوقت ماتبئيش مقموصة وإتمة
عشان كنتي مستنياها بدري عن كده
لازم يحس انك أعظم من انك تستني مكالمته أصلا
هو انتي فاضياله ؟؟!!

(71)
الصيد غريزة متأصلة جوه كل راجل
من كام قرن كده كان بيصطاد الغزال
علشان ياكله دلوقتي بقيتي انتي الغزال
علشان كدا تلاقي واحد حكيم وفاهم القصة زي متقال
يقولك : يا غزال يا غزال ده العشق حلال دوبتني دوب
يبأه لازم تدوبيه ياغزال

(72)
يعني الراجل البدائي كان هو اللي لازم يطارد الغزال لكن تخيلي
بأه لو الغزال لمح الراجل فطلع يجري وراه ؟؟؟؟
أكيد الراجل كان هيصاب بذعر ويعتقد ان الغزال ملبوس وهياخد ديله فسنانه 
ويطلع يجري منه نفس الشيء هنا
أبوس ايدك ماتلعبيش دور الغزال الملبوس 

(73)
لو الراجل ملا ايده منك
أول حاجة حيعملها 
انه هيفتحها لوحدة تانية
تثير فيه غريزة الصيد!!

(74)
خليه دايما يحس انه هو اللي بيصطادك
لازم يحس انه وجودك معاه مش أمر مسّلم بيه
وانه لو طلع عن الخط اللي انتي رسماه لعلاقتكم
حد فيكم حيطلع بره البيت وغالبا حيكون هو
احنا جايين نهدّي النفوس مش أكتر!

(75)
ولو اكتفى بانه يبعت لك رسالة بعد أول خروجة يبأه بيجس نبض
ردي عليه برسالة برضه بس تاني يوم
ايميل يبقى تردي بايميل تاني يوم 
مش جدعنه ولا كرم هو يبعت رسالة تروحي مكلماه
اوعي!! 

(76)
التقل صنعة فعلا
والبنت التقيلة هي اللي بتكسب
خاصة في وجود بنات بتعاكس وبتخرج
وبتعمل أقصى حاجة ممكن تتخيليها ..
ايوة اللي جه في دماغك ده بالضبط !
لازم تكوني مختلفة

(77)
لو لقيتي إيدك اتمدت على وردة
في محل ورد ... اقطعيها
لازم هو اللي يجيب لك ورد الأول
ما جابش يبقى حاجة من 3:
1- بخيل ومستخصر
2- غشيم وحمار
3- مش معجب
وفي كل الأحوال مجايبك للورد خسارة فيه 

(78)
أول هدية لازم تكون ليكي مش منك
ولازم تستقبليها بحماس وانبهار
استقبال الهدايا فن
لو ما أتقنتهوش هيبطل يجيبلك هدايا
وترجعي تقولي مش بيجيب !!
وفي نفس الوقت لما بيجي الدور عليكي بغض النظر عن الهدية
لازم تهتمي جدا بلفتها لكن نظام كيس المحل واحمد ربنا اني جبتلك هدية أصلا
يبقى حتفضلي في بيت بابا شوية 

(79)
ممكن مع الوقت لو ماجابش هدية
وانتي حتفطسي وتجيبي له حاجة
ولو حسيتي ان في استجابة منه
تعملي له سي دي أو شريط
بالأغاني اللي انتي بتحبيها
من باب الصداقة مش أكتر
وتفهميه دا بذكاء علشان مايخدش كلمات 
الأغاني على انها رسالة منك ويعيش في دور انك بتقولي له بحبك
وانكم كده ارتبطوا خلاص ويريّح!! 

(80)
لو ظهرت وحدة تانية
اوعي تعيطي له وتديها " قال جاني بعد يومين"
و "مش حتنازل عنك أبدا"
وتعيشي في دور سميرة سعيد
سدقيني مش حيفيد 

(81)
لو حكى لك عن واحدة تانية
ماتطلبيش تقابليها من منطلق إنك تعرفي
هو عاجبه فيها ايه ؟؟
وتحاولي تبئي نسخة منها
كده هتبئي انتي الصورة
وساعتها هيختار الأصل طبعا

(82)
ساعات البنت بتعتقد انها لما بتبأه قدامه على طول
هي كده بتحميه من ظهور واحدة تانية
ولو التانية ظهرت فعلا
فالبنت بتتواجد أكتر
ماهي بنت في منافسة لكن الواقع انها بترطرط
وبتضيع فرصتها في الحصول عليه

(83)
أحيانا التواجد مابيكنش في مصلحتك
في وجود واحدة تانية
خاصة لو العلاقة مر عليها كذا شهر
وجودك المستمر بيديه اطمئنان
وبيخليه يقول : ماهي موجودة ألعب براحتي
بأه وبالعكس دي كمان بتدلعني وبتسأل عليا أكتر !!
لكن اختفائك بيديله إنذار وبيخليه يقارن مابينكم ويحس انه هيخسرك

(84)
"حبيبي وانت بعيد"
فرصتك بتزيد
لإن عادة الإنسان البعيد بنفتكر مميزاته وبس ونتحسر عليها
أو نجري ونركع تحت رجليه
ونطلبه للجواز!!
(النقطة دي من بق دنجوان كبير )

(85)
افتكري دايما المثل ده :
( ابعــد حبّة تزيـــد محبــة ) 

(86)
لو المقارنة في صالحك
يبأه خير وبركة و1000 مبروك
ولو ماكنتش في صالحك اديها دمعتين واتحركي
دوري على غيره وماتضيعيش وقت 
دا راجل وراح ومطاردته ماكانتش هتجيبه
لإن الحب لا بيجي بالتسول ولا بالعافية والتباتة 

(87)
" سيب طيرك على هواه .. ييجي وديله على قفاه "
مثل شعبي متجرب 

(88)
لو خرج معاكي كتير وعرفك كويس
وعدى وقت طويل وبرضه مابينطقش
ولا بيجيب سيرة ارتباط أو جواز
وانتي مربوطة جنبه وعندك أمل 
فاتحيه انتي في الموضوع واتقدمي
وأي رد تاخديه غير ميعاد مع باباكي
يبأه رفض ليكي حتى الصمت وجملة "مش عارف أقول لك ايه"
ده بيتسلى وكان مستغل كسوفك
إكســري زيــر وراه!! 

(89)
ساعات الراجل بيريح ويقول لك
ماهي موجودة طب ليه التعقيد
والارتباط الرسمي والمسئولية ؟؟
فلازم تختفي ولو الخطة دي مانفعتش 
يبأه خبيث وفاهم خطط البنات 
ويا إما بيلعب لعبة "مين نفسه أطول"

)سجلي رقم قياسي أبوس ايدك(

يا إما للأسف محبكيش.. 

(90)
في خطة بديلة وهي انه يحس
انه زي أي حد في حياتك بلا أي خصوصية
وتبتدي تعتذري عن خروجاته
وعن الرد عليه وعلى طول
أصلي نايمة , كنت خارجة
آسفة عيد ميلاد "هند" النهاردة
وشريف وميزو عاملينه مفاجأة
ولازم أروح (وياريت ده يكون حقيقى)

(91)
لو حياتكم فيها فيس بوك جميل جدا لازم يحس انه مالوش خصوصية
حتى على الفيس بوك نزلي صور خروجاتك أول بأول
يلاقي عندك قائمة أصدقاء مليانة بتشاركي بآرائك في الجروبات
بتعلقي على صور أصحابك
كده برضه هيترعب ولو قفش عليكي 
نفضي واستهبلي على الآخر!! 

(92)
لما الراجل بيحس ان حياتك مش واقفة عليه
وانك عندك أصحابك ومجتمعك سواء في شغلك أو في دراستك
أو في النادي أو أي حاجة تانية
بيترعب ولو حاطط عينه عليكي فعلا
مش حيستحمل كتيير
وهتلاقي المكنة طلعت قماش
قمشمش قماشينو 

(93)
اوعي تديله الفرصة إنه يتعامل كإنكوا مرتبطين مع انه منطقهاش
هيفضل يتعامل كده ويطلع عينك بعد كده ويطلع عينك
بعد كده على ماينطقها ده لو نطقها أصلا 
أصل الراجل ياحبيبتي لما بيكون شاري فعلا
بيبأه واضح وصريح من أولها 

(94)
لازم دايما تديله على أد الوضع اللي هو فارضه
يعني بيرمي كلام ويلون ويشتغلك من غير مايقول حاجة تتمسك عليه
يبأه انسان أي كلام ويتعامل على إنه زميل بيستهبل
ماهو لاطلع محترم وبأه عريس
ولا عارف يحصّل صديق
ده واحد بيعاكس مش أكتر 

(95)
عايزة اللي بيعاكس ده
)وان كنت مانصحكيش(
يبأه لازم تديله رد فعل مايتوقعوش
يعني العادي لما بيلون على واحدة 
بتتبسط وتسلم , يبأه لو عملتي كده
بئيتي زيك زي غيرك لكن لو كسفتيه
وحسستيه إنه يروح يلعب بعيد
كده تضمني إنه هيلعب قريب جدا
في صالون بيتكم 

(96)
الراجل في الزمن ده عايز اللي تشيله مش اللي يشيلها
يعني ماتخليهوش يبأه محور حياتك كلها ويحس انه مصدر سعادتك الوحيد
لإن ده بيخوف بعض الرجالة اللي مرعوبين خلقة من الجواز
فيتخيل إنك واخده أراجوز يسليكي وانك هتبقي خنيقة وحمل في رقبته 

(97)
لازم تكوني معتمدة على نفسك يعني سكة تعالى وديني
روح هات لي هتخليه يتخنق منك
آه الراجل بيحب يحس باحتياج المرأة أحيانا
بس انتي مش بتتعاملي مع (عبده السواق) !!
الكلام ده كان زماااااااااااااان
أيام سي السيـــد والسوارس 

(98)
لو لسة طالعة من قصة حب فاشلة والإنسان اللي قدامك عاجبك
يبقى ياريت تأجلي الموضوع ده شوية
لغاية مايعرفك أكتر علشان مايتخيلش انك واخداه حبة مسكن 
ويتوقع منك دموع وآهات ومأساويات 
الرجالة اللي بتتحمل نكدنا
انقرضت مع الديناصورات 

(99)
لو فضلتي طول الوقت تشتكي من حبيبك اللي فات واللي عمله فيكي
أو بتفتكريه بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة
الراجل اللي قاعد قدامك ده مش هيقول :" دي بنت صريحة موووت"
لأ هيقول :" ياليلة جاز دي لسه بتحبه" 
وعموما بلاش الشكوى الكتيرة والتذمر من كل حاجة
كده هيكرهك ويكره نفسه

(100)
ارتبطوا والحياة ظريفة ومابيتقدمش يبأه أكيد بتوفريله الحاجات دي:
1-بيشوفك وقت مايعوز
2-بيتكلم معاكي طول اليوم
3-البوس متوفر وبغزارة
4-الأحضان دي شئ عادي
5-بتنتحري علشان تسعديه
يبقى بذمتك يتتقدم ليــه؟؟

(101)
" أشتري البقرة ليه لو باخد لبنها ببلاش"؟!!
مثل أمريكاني ناصح 

(102)
لازم يكون في حدود لكل شيء التلفونات بحدود الخروج بحساب
والخدمة الشاملة مفيش داعي منها
والا يشيل المسئولية ليه أساسا ؟؟
ولو اشتغل في سكة " لو كنتي بتحبيني كنتي عملتي"
اعرفي يابنت الحلال انه مش بتاع جواز
ده يا اما بيشتغلك يا اما بيستغلك
والاتنين وجهين لعملة وحدة) قلة الأصــل (

(103)
لو الراجل طلع كويس فعلا يبأه لازم تشيليه في عينيكي وأهم حاجة 
انك تحافظي على أسراره وعلى منظره قدام الناس 
كده هو كمان هيشيلك في عينيه ومش هيسيب سنارتك أبدا !!
ولازم ماتعايرهوش بأي حاجة قالهالك أو حصلت له وحطي نفسك دايما مكانه
واتصرفي باللي ترضيه لنفسك

(104)
لو ارتبطتوا وبعد كده طلب ان انتوا تاخدوا فترة بريك تعيدوا
فيها تقييم العلاقة اعرفي ان ده مؤشر خطر وانه عايز يخلع بذوق
فقولي له : لأ خلي البريك على طول ومعطلكش 
وارمي السنارة تاني يافوزية 

(105)
بلاش تقعدي توجدي له في أعذار أو تصدقي كل حججه

(106)
"أصله لسه بيكون نفسه"
مش عذر كافي الراجل لما بيحب بجد بيتكلم 
حتى لو كان شحات
أصل دبلتين مؤقتا مش معضلة

(107)
"أصله خايف من فرق المستوى"
في الزمن ده مش عذر الراجل لما بيحب بجد مابيشفش مستويات
بصي حواليكي الأمثلة كتيييييير
ولما هو الراجل خايف منه
انتي بقى مش خايفة ليه ؟؟
فكك منه واشتري من أختك

(108)
"خايف بابا مايوافقش عليه"
عذر أقبح من ذنب طب هو كان جرب أصلا ؟؟
ولو شايف انك ماتستهليش المجازفة 
يبأه مايستهلش يقابل بابا من أساسه 

(109)
"أصله-بيسافر-كتير"
ماشي-وايه-المشكلة؟!
هو-في-قانون-ان-الناس-اللي-بتسافر-ماتتجوزش؟؟
بالعكس-اللي-بيسافر-ده-لما-بيحب-بيروح-ورا-حبيبته-آخر-الدنيا

(110)
"شغله-واخد-كل-وقته"
ده-تشوفيله-سكرتيرة-لكن-زوجة؟
يعمل-بيها-ايه-وهي-مالهاش-وقت-عنده؟
لو-كان-بيحبك-فعلا-كان-فضى-نفسه..
نص-ساعة-يقابل-فيها-باباكي
الراجل-لمايحب-بجد-بيخلق-الوقت-وبيعمل-المستحيل

(111)
"أصل-أهله-عايزين-يجوزوه-بمعرفتهم"
ده-بأه-مالوش-غير-رد-واحد-:
(يانونو-خليك-جنب-ماما)
وخليها-بجميلة-واشتري-له-مصاصة
الراجل-اللي-بيحب-بجد-بيحارب-العالم-علشان-اللي-بيحبها
حتى-ولو-كانت-حبيبته-دي ...........
(مكسوفة أقولها) 

(112)
"أصله-بيخاف-من-الجواز"
والنبي-ايــه؟؟
هاتي-له-طاسة-الخضة
الراجل-لما-بيحب-بجد
مابيخفش-من-أي-حاجة-في-الدنيا
وممكن-يرمي-نفسه-في-النار
في-سبيل-انه-يكون-جنب-حبيبته

(113)
"أصله-مش-بيحب-التسرع"
طيب-ربنا-يدينا-ويديكي-طولة-العمر
ومستنين-دعوة-فرحك-ع الستين-ربيعا
ان-شاء-الله-وهنجيب-لكم-هدايا
أطقم-عضاضي-
يابنتي-العمر-بيجري
اجري-انتي-كمان
وسيبي-الراجل-البطة-ده-يكاكي 

(114)
"أصله-انسان-كويس-قوي"
لو-كان-كدا-فعلا-كان-بأه-واضح-معاكى-من-أولها
الإنسان-الكويس-مابيلعبش-ببنات-الناس
ولوكويس-بس-مش-بيحبك
يبأه-ايه-فايدته؟؟
كويس-لنفسه-ياحبيبتي-مش-ليكي
أو-لواحده-تانية-غيرك-تعرف-تلعبة-ع الشناكل

(115)
"أصلي-بحبــه"
بصي-ياحبييبتي-سكة(أحبه-مهما-أشوف-منه)
دي-ماتنفش-خااالص
إلا-إذا-كنتي-بتحبي-البهدلة
وفي-الحالة-دي-كلميني-وانا-هديكي-نمرة
د.خشبة-كويس-وهمه-جلستين-
وهتبقي-زي-الفل 

(116)
"أصلي-خايفة-مالقيش-غيره"
"أصل-مابقاش-في-رجالة"
طول-ماانتي-بتفكري-كده-يبأه-هتفضلي
ترضي-بأي-زبالة-تقابليها-في-سكتك
الرجالة-على-قفا-مين-يشيل-بس-انتي-اخلصي-من-التهمة-اللي-معاكي
وقصة-(قرد-يسليني-ولا-غزال-شارد)
دي-فاشلة--
طب-أرضى-بالقرد-ليه-إذا-كان-في-غزال؟؟ 

(118)
"عصفور-في-اليد-خير-من-10-على-الشجرة"
ده-في-حالة-انه-يكون-عصفور-مش-بومة
أبوس-ايدك-افهمي-المثل-صح..

(119)
طول-ما-انتي-رابطة-نفسك-بقصة-خايبة-
مش-هتلاقي-رجالة-تانية-لإنك-ببساطة
انتي-اللي-معمية-نفسك-ومش-شايفة-غيره
لكن-صدقيني-لو-نفضتيله-النهاردةوشيلتيه-من-دماغك
بكرة-اللي-هوبكرة-ده-حتلاقي-1000واحد-يتمناكي
يابنتي-احنا-في-عصرالنت-والفيستوك-ياكغومبو 

(120)
الإنسان-اللي-يخليكي-في-علاقتك-بيه-دايما-بتدوري-له
على-أعـــذار-يبأه-عذره-الوحيد-انه-محبكيش

(121)
الحب.............
يايكون-إضافة-جميلة-في-حياة-الإنسان
يا-إما-يغور-في-60-داهية-
لإنه-ساعتها-مايبآش-حب
بيبأه-نوع-من-الوسواس-القهري
أو-حب-تعذيب-النفس-وبرضه
كلميني-وهديكي-نمرة-دكتور-خشبة 

(122)
وابوس-ايدك-انسي-قصة-الحب-الأول
دي-بيضحكوا-بيها-علينا-في-الأفلام-وبس
وبالعكس-عادة-الحب-الأول-بيكون-كارثة
أسوء-حب-ممكن-تقابليه-(أنابقول-عادة)
لإن-ساعتها-الواحد-بيكون-بلا-أدنى-تجربة-أو-خبرة
يختار-على-أساسها-فكتير-
بيقع-في-مصايب-سودة-يعني-مش-دايما
بيبأه-عبدالحليم-في-الوسادة-الخالية!!

(123)
وعلشان-السنارة-تغمز-صح
يبأه-لازم-الأول-تخلصي
من-القصة-التعيسة-اللي-انتي-عايشة-فيها-
وماتتعلقيش-بحبال-دايبة-واقلبي-الصفحة-بأه

(124)
الحب-لازم-يكون-نابع-من-قلب-وعقل
لكن-حب-من-غير-عقل-يبأه-حب-ناقص
مشوه-غير-مكتمل-النمو
يعني-م.الآخر-مش-هيعيش-كتير
وماتوجعيش-دماغنا-بأه 

(125)
الحب-لازم-يعقد-معاهدة-سلام-بين-عقلك-وقلبك
لكن-يخليهم-يتخانقوا-طول-النهار
يبأه-مصيرك-العباسية 

(126)
الحب-من-غير-أمل
هو-نوع-من-أنواع-الهبل
ولو-بتقري-الكتاب-ده-يبأه-بتدوري-على-أمل
اشتري-بأه-من-أمل
ودوري-على-إنسان-تاني-يديهولك
ماتنفخييش-في-قربة-مقطوعة
وتضيعي-أحلى-سنين-عمرك
في-عياط-وآهات-وعبط

(127)
اللي بيشيل قربة مقطوعة بتخر على دماغه
وأول حاجة بتعملها القربة المخرومة انها بتوقع الشعر 
يعني ولا اجدعها شامبو هيحافظ لك على شعرك
واحتمال سنانك تقع وتكرمشي بدري وتقصري
فكرتيني بوحدة صاحبتي ما تعرفيهاش

(128)
الصداقة أهم شيء في الحب
وهي اللي بتضمن استمراريته

(129)
التفاهم أهم من الحب
يعني التفاهم ممكن يؤدي إلى الحب 
لكن عدم التفاهم بيوصل الحب لانعكاس الكلمة على المراية 
( بــــح )

(130)
العلاقة الناجحة هي :
العلاقة اللي بتحققلك السعادة على طول
مش شهر آه وشهرين خناق
يوم آه وعشرة متخاصمين 
خروجة آه وتلاتة مش طايقين نفسنا
علاقتك من النوع دا ؟ يبأه ما تعتبريش السنارة غمزت 
وبلاش جواز علشان ما تجنيش على أطفال بلا ذنب
لأن عاجلا أم آجلا حد فيكم حيطفش 

(131)
خلي دايما بحر سنارتك هو التكافؤ
الاجتماعي والمادي والثقافي والانساني والديني هو دا أساس
العلاقة الناجحة وخلي بالك العلاقة الفاشلة بتؤدي لأمراض نفسية 
وبالتالي جسدية لأنها بتضعف جهاز المناعة
الصحة نعمة لا تعوض
لكن الرجالة بتروح وبتيجي حضرتك 

(132)
الغيرة مطلوبة طبعا لكن بحدود 
لا تخنقيه وتخافي من هلاوس 
ولا تسيبيله الحبل ع الغارب 
فيعتقد انك مش بتحبيه
وانه مش فارق معاكي 
ويعيش حياته بقى 
وترجعي انتي اللي تعيطي 

(133)
الطبيعي ان هو كمان يغير عليكي
لكن في فرق بين الغيرة الصحية المبررة
واللي سببها الحب
والغيرة المرضية الغير منطقية 
اللي بسبب شعور بالنقص وعدم ثقة 
النوع دا متعب جدا ومصيرك العباسية 
أو انك تتقوقعي وتنامي تحت الكنبة 
والشخصية دي حلها الوحيد هو (الحلاقة)

(134)
لازم تسيبيله مساحة من الحرية انا بقول مساحة
ومحددتش مساحتها لإنها بتعتمد على الشخص نفسه 
يعني لو هيستغل المساحة دي في هواية مفيدة
في رياضة مثلا في انه ياخد كورسات أو حتى يقعد
مع أصدقاء كويسين يبأه تشجعيه وتبحبحيها 

(135)
لكن لو هو هيستغل الحرية في أصدقاء سوء و إدمان
أو جري ورا دي و دي
يبأه تبحبحيها أوي أوي أوي
وتديله استمارة ستة ياحبيبتي
عمرك ما حتقدري تحَّلقي على راجل طول الوقت
فيا يكون كويس من أولها 
يا إما بلاها أصلا 

(136)
احذري العيوب اللي مابتتغيرش
لإن السنارة اللي بتجيبلك سمكة قرش
تبأه ماغمزتش
وعمر ماسمك القرش بيقلب سمك موسى
ولو حاسة إنك مش مرتاحة له
أبوس ايدك امشي ورا احساسك
وارمي السمكة في البحر 

(137)
لازم تهتمي بأدق التفاصيل لإن هي دي اللي هتعرفك
عيوبه ومميزاته وكمان هتخليكي مميزة بالنسبة له 
لإن الراجل مابيهتمش بالتفاصيل فبيحس بأنوثة 
البنت من خلال اهتمامها بالتفاصيل
سواء في نفسها أو فيه أو في بيتها
فيما بعد ولو ده ماحصلش بيحس أنها بشنب زيه بالظبط 

(138)
العيوب اللي ما بتتغيرش :
البخل - الأنانية - العين الزايغة
الإدمان - العصبية - العنف 
النكد وحب المأساويات - الدم التقيل 
عدم النظافة - الإهمال
أقول لك مفيش حد بيتغير والأسهل لو صفاته مضايقاكي 
انك تغيريه بواحد تاني 

(139)
لازم تاخدي الراجل اللي قدامك شروة على بعضها وياتحبيه بعيوبه 
وتحاولي تحسني فيها مش أكتر
يا اما ماتظلمهوش وتسيبيه لوحدة تانية تستوعب العيوب دي 
ويمكن تشوفها مميزات كمان
وبلاش نظام (عيني فيه وأقول اخيه) 

(140)
لازم محاولتك لتحسين عيوبه تكون بطريقة مباشرة 
مش كل الرجالة بتفهم التلميح والتلقيح اللي من تحت لتحت
ده بتاعنا احنا و بس
كمان لازم تقدري أوي صفاته الكويسة وكل الحاجات الكويسة اللي
بيعملها علشانك أو علشان علاقتكم وتشعري فيه
ده حيخليه يتفانى دايما علشان يرضيكي 
ويسمع كلمتين حلوين 

(141)
نفس الشيء لو حاجة مدايقاكي
تقوليها بذوق وبطريقة واضحة عشان يفهمها ولو اتكررت
يبأه ننقل ع المرحلة اللي بعدها

(142)
مرحلة العقاب ودي لازم تكون متنوعة
وعلى قد الخطأ لا أكثر ولا أقل
وعلى رأي المثل : جوزك على ما تربيه وابنك على ما تعوديه
لأ انا ما عكستش المثل 
هيا دي الحقيقة 

(143)
احترمي صمته لما يكون متدايق
يعني ما تقعديش تزني فوق دماغه علشان تعرفي سبب ضيقه
الراجل مش بيعرف يتكلم ويشتكي زينا غير لما يهدى
وبيفضل انه يشتغل أو يخرج يتمشى لغاية ما يهدى
وبعدين يتكلم اديله فرصته علشان ما يرمكيش انتي في البحر 

(144)
مهم قوي انك زي ما بتدي تاخدي 
وزي ما بتاخدي تدي
العلاقة اللي بتتبني على ان طرف واحد بيدي
والتاني بياخد وبس 
بتنتهي برضه على ان طرف واحد هو اللي بيدي
بس بالجزمة 

(145)
الكيمياء الإلهية دى مهمة جدا
ربنا خلق أجسامنا بتفرز مع العرق
أجسام غير مرئية بتتنقل عن طريق الهوا
ويستقبلها خرمين صغيرين جداً
فى مناخير اللى أودامنا، وبالتالى بتنَشط
مواد فى المخ تخلّى اللى أودامنا يحبنا
وهى دى إحدى الأسباب فى الكيمياء
بين البشر, يعنى قلب الراجل ماطلعش
فى معدته، ده طلع فى مناخيره.

وأبقى ادعيلى لما السناره تغمز ..


----------



## Just g (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كللللللللللللللل دة
دة انا لو بنت ، هحب واحدة صاحبتي اسهل


----------



## كرستينا كركر (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> كللللللللللللللل دة
> دة انا لو بنت ، هحب واحدة صاحبتي اسهل



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فكره جميله ربنا معاااك​​*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> كللللللللللللللل دة
> دة انا لو بنت ، هحب واحدة صاحبتي اسهل


ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال  يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر
ولا بس حاططلي صورة عضلات و كمال أجسام عالفاضي 
يا حيف عالرجال !!:fun_lol:​


----------



## النهيسى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
شكرا جدا جدا​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Just g قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

*نورت واسعدتنا ابتسامتك*:mus13:​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> <B>
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​</B>


 

*نورتى كرستينا الرب يباركك..*:new8:


----------



## بنت فبساوية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> كللللللللللللللل دة
> دة انا لو بنت ، هحب واحدة صاحبتي اسهل


 

*هههههههههههههه هو يمكن طويل شوية بس كتاب مسلى جدااا انا عن نفسى مزهقتش وانا بقراة:mus13:*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر
> 
> ولا بس حاططلي صورة عضلات و كمال أجسام عالفاضي
> 
> يا حيف عالرجال !!:fun_lol:​


 

*ههههههههههه حلو اوى بيت الشعر دة :mus13:*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (8 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *شكرا جدا جدا*​


 

*العفو أستاذى نورت بمرورك ..:mus13:*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> ومن يتهيب صعود الجبال  يعش أبد الدهر بين الحفر
> ولا بس حاططلي صورة عضلات و كمال أجسام عالفاضي
> يا حيف عالرجال !!:fun_lol:​



ياعم انت هتقر ولا اية :smile01


----------

